# من يسال عن اكواد مكيف سامسونغ vestel



## ismaeilkli (25 مايو 2010)

اكواد مكيف سامسونغ:10:


----------



## ismaeilkli (27 يونيو 2010)

لكل محتاج


ismaeilkli قال:


> اكواد مكيف سامسونغ:10:


----------



## ismaeilkli (7 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/RD8jY0Fh/vestel.html هذا هو الربط صيانة مكيف+اكواد مكيف


----------



## ismaeilkli (7 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/Bx_-9tY-/sharing.html ان لم يعمل ذاك فهذا يعمل


----------



## ismaeilkli (17 أغسطس 2010)

URL: كود HTML: رمز المنتدى: النطاق الفرعي:إضافة... 


KUMAND~1(1).PPS
مجلدvestel.rar
هذه الروابط لرموز مكيفات vestel شزح كامل حتى عن المنتاج الكواد +الاعطال بصوره ارجوان اكون قد افدتكم ملاحظه جمعه الغة التركية


----------



## ismaeilkli (19 أغسطس 2010)

KUMAND~1(1).PPS
مجلدvestel.rar


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بورك فيك اخي على المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## توفيقعمر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف اعيد برمجة الجهاز عندما تومض اللمبات


----------



## eng_majed2007 (25 يونيو 2011)

*اليكم كود تشغيل مكيف سبلت نوع فيستل وحسب الاحجام وكما موضح بالجدول ادناه حيث يرمز لحرف (**k** ) لبيان حجم الجهاز ** BTU* 
*تستخدم هذا الكودات في حالة فقدان برمجة الكارد حيث يلاحظ اشتغال وانطفاء لمبات الاشارة الاربعة..اي لمبة الاشتغال والفان والتايمر والتربو وهذا يدل ان كود التشغيل قد فقد وبالتالي بحاجة الى اعادة ادخال الكود** .كذلك تستخدم في حالة تحويل الجهاز الى حالة التشغيل الالي اي ان الجهاز يشتغل بمجرد وصول الكهرباء بعبارة اخراة لا يحتاج الى كبسة زر **ON ** في الريموت .*
*ولإدخال الكود نتبع ما يلي:*
*اولا .نقوم بإخراج بطارية واحدة من الريمونت *
*ثانيا. الضغط على علامة الزاد والناقص **c+ ,c-** معا بصورة مستمرة وادخل البطارية التي قمنا اخرجتها*
*تم ترفع اصابعك من هذه العلامات*
*ثالثا. ستجد على شاشة الريمونت مكونة ستة حقول وفي كل حقل صفرين الكود الاول المتكون من ستة ارقام طبعا يكون دخول الارقام من فوق اولا ثم الاسفل ثم الاسفل يمينا*
*على سبيل المثال لا دخال الكود*
*(**cod1 (0b 56 17*
*(**cod2 (12 03 40*
*نبدأ بالكود الاول من اليسار اي **0b* 
*الصفر يدخل عن طريق زر **mode** وهذا الزر يستخدم للانتقال بين الكود الاول والثاني*
*حرف **b** يدخل عن طريق الزر **c+*
*رقم 5 يدخل عن طريق زر **c- *
*رقم 6 يدخل عن طريق زر المروحة*
*رقم 1 يدخل عن طريق زر** on timer *
*الرقم 7 يدخل عن طريق الزر **off time*
*وهكذا بالنسبة للكود الثاني وبنفس الازرار*

*رابعا. وعند اكتمال هذه الخطوات بعد ادخال الكود الاول نضغط على **mode** لا دخال الكود الثاني وبنفس الازرار بعد اكمال ادخال الكود الثاني ويمكن التأكد من الكودين معا عن طريق الانتقال من الكود الاول الى الثاني وبالعكس.*
* واخيرا توجه الريمونت الى الجهاز وتضغط على كبسة التشغيل هنا يكون قد ادخلنا الكودين معا*
*اكواد التشغيل الالي (اي امكانية اشتغال السبلت اليا وبدون ريمونت )*
*9K: 045405-1A00EA*
*•12K: 045405-1A00Fb*
*•15K: 0A5457 – 12024E*
*•18K: 0A5417-12024E*
*•24K: 0A5617-120340*
*•18K: 0A5417-12b24E (LVP/HVP)*
*•24K: 0A5617-12b340 (LVP/HVP*
*اكواد التشغيل الغير التلقائي ( اي ان الجهاز يحتاج كبسة زر **ON** من الريمونت)*
*• 9K : 055405-1A00EA*
*•12K: 055405-1A00Fb*
*•15K: 0B5457 – 12024E*
*•18K: 0b5417-12024E*
*•24K: 0b5617-120340*
*•18K: 0b5417-12b24E (LVP/HVP)*
*•24K: 0b5617-12b340 (LVP/HVP)*
*ملاحظة :قد تكون طريقة ادخال الاكواد بأزرار مختلفة حسب الموديل ونوع الريمونت لذا يجب معرفة الأزرار قبل ادخال الكودات وذلك عن طريق التجربة*


----------



## العراق الى الابد (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الملفات الموجودة على فور شير محمية بكلمة سر ولا يمكن تحميلها


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (16 مايو 2012)

*اخي العزيز موقع الشير يحتاج الباسوورد من اين نحصل عليه
جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## firasabd415 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
الملفات الموجودة على فور شير محمية بكلمة سر ولا يمكن تحميلها


----------



## Mod88y (17 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا عزيزي م.مجيد..


----------



## نبهان الجبوري (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن الرقم السري لان الملفات محميه برقم على الفورد شير


----------



## سعد كاريير (29 أبريل 2014)

ismaeilkli قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/dir/Bx_-9tY-/sharing.html ان لم يعمل ذاك فهذا يعمل


*​يا بشمهندس الروابط لا تعمل ومتسعبش المنفعة على اخوانك وتحياتى لمجهوداتك *


----------



## سعد كاريير (6 مايو 2014)

http://www.4shared.com/office/9k_0LTpsba/______.html


[h=1]كود اشارات الاعطال على شاشة اجهزة سامسون...[/h]


----------

